# Uber monthly statements not matching my ledger?????



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

Here's me ledger done daily and ubers month end report for Jan 2017, What or where are the differences? I can't come to their figures no matter what I do.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

I may be wrong but uber is using their estimated mileage in their report not the actual mileage you drive. Perfect example of uber math.....


----------



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

How the He!! are we supposed to verify what we made for the month. Some people need to prove monthly earnings....


----------



## Human v2.0 (Mar 5, 2017)

What are you trying g to reconcile? Miles? Not to worry Huber doesn't reroute them to anyone but you.

Earning? Huber has to Include everything they charge on your behalf including the booking fee. I'm guessing they also have to report the upfront pricing amount they charge customers. The difference gets reported to you as a commission or fee to result in your gross net - the amount that ends up in your bank account

The reason it's done this way is because they are considered a credit card processor and the IRS requires it this way on 1099K. If you did lots of referrals you get a separate 1099 for that revenue.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

The only mileage that matters is what's reported to the IRS. If that's all your worried about.


----------



## Human v2.0 (Mar 5, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> The only mileage that matters is what's reported to the IRS. If that's all your worried about.


You mean only what the taxpayer reports for mileage to the IRS matters. It doesn't get reported by anyone else like the $$$


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

The Uber 1099's are incorrect because they show the gross plus the safety fee they collect that is lumped together then you have to deduct it back out with your tolls and they mix in city, airport and other taxes and then throw in mileage you supposedly drove that may be deductible.


----------

